# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι μαυροκόκκινο μωσαικό

## xXx

και αυτά μου αρέσουν πολύ έχουν φοβερούς χρωματισμούς και έντονες αντιθέσεις

----------


## panos70

βασιλη καλησπερα ειμαι χαρουμενος γιατη πηρα ενα ζευγαρι μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικου εναμιση χρονων  οπως εχεις στη φωτογραφια (ο αρσενικος δεν εχει τοσο εντονο κοκκινο γιατι δεν ετρογε τα αναλογα που επρεπε και η θυληκια το ειδιο αλλα εχει λιγο ποιο εντονα τα σιμεια για κοκκινισμα απο οτι στη φωτο της θυληκιας που εχεις)  και το κυριοτερο δεν τα αγορασα τα ανταλαξα με 4 κοινα δικα μου λογο οτι ο πετ σοπας ειναι πολη φυλος μου,τα ξεκινεισα προετιμασια και αναλογος συμπεριφορας θα τα βαλω για ζευγαρομα

----------


## xXx

καλορίζικα Παναγιώτη τα μαυροκόκκινα σου να τα χαίρεσαι και καλούς απογόνους  ::   ::

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

έβαλα και εγώ φέτος ένα ζευγαράκι ....για να δούμε πως θα τα πάνε!

----------

